# Ma come si fa?



## nestore

Salve!!
Nonostante abiti in Francia ormai da anni, ci sono alcune espressioni di cui non ho ancora trovato un equivalente in francese.
Ai miei alunni ho fatto tre lezioni sulla mimica italiana, associando ai 130 gesti trovati una frase o una parola. Al momento di spiegare *Ma come si fa!? *ho avuto un attimo di seria esitazione. La traduzione letterale non mi sembra pertinente. 
In Italia, utilizziamo questa espressione per commentare con incredulità e irritazione una situazione o una notizia (guardando ad esempio il telegiornale) che ci sembra desolante. Come dire: Non è possibile!!! Ancora!!!

Sapreste aiutarmi?

Grazie anzitempo

Nestore


----------



## Corsicum

Propositions : _Comment es-ce possible ! / Es-ce possible ! / C’est pas possible !(Ce n’est) / C’est pas vrai ça !(Ce n’est) / Non, j’y crois pas ! …(Je n’y ) _


----------



## nestore

Merci Corsicum!! Tes propositions pourraient me convenir. Cependant, je trouve qu'elles ne restituent pas exactement le sens de *Ma come si fa!?*. Je n'ai peut-être pas été trop clair mais dans cette phrase il n'y a pas vraiment un sentiment de surprise, d'étonnement, mais plutôt de l'amertume face à une situation ou un événement qui nous déplaisent, qui nous désarment. "Mais comment est-ce possible d'en arriver là?". 
L'expression est bien ancrée dans la culture italienne et j'avoue que l'explication n'est aussi facile qu'on pourrait le croire.


Nestore


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Nestore, sarei curiosa di sapere come hai spiegato "Ma come si fa!?" ai tuoi studenti. Penso che in qualche caso possa essere una semplice domanda su cosa fare per uscire dalla situazione problematica. Corrisponderebbe a "Mais qu'est-ce qu'on fait" o "Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire!?!

Piu' usato di certo è l'altro significato, che è reso bene secondo me dalla proposta di Corsicum: _C’est pas possible ! _quando l'espressione italiana è solo una lamentela che esprime sorpresa per un qualcosa di esageratamente sbagliato, stupore ed esasperazione. Per avvicinarti foneticamente all'italiano, ti propongo "Comment est-ce possible!" o "Comment peut-on en arriver là". 

Dovremmo anche penso ragionare sul significato di "fare", vuol dire veramente "fare" qui oppure "fare" è una specie di ausiliare cioè corrisponde a "Come si puo'..."?  In fondo in italiano esiste anche questa espressione: "Ma come si puo'!" "Comment peut-on...", e il resto è sottinteso, cosa potrebbe essere? Se fosse "Come si fa a fare cosi'" potrebbe essere "Comment peut-on faire ça", se fosse "Come si fa ad essere cosi'" potrebbe "Comment peut-on ^etre comme ça", che ne dici?


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Propositions : _Comment est-ce possible ! / Est-ce possible ! / C’est pas possible !(Ce n’est) /_ *C’est pas vrai* *!*_  (Ce n’est) /_ *Non, j’y crois pas !* _… (Je n’y )_


 
Non sono sicuro di afferrare esattamente il senso e credo inoltre che la resa in francese può variare parecchio a seconda della regione dove si sta e perfino delle abitudini espressive di ogni gruppo/famiglia/persona . Personalmente, mi piace particolarmente *"C'est ppaas vrai !"* . La grafia fuorviante serve a segnare il raddoppiamento espressivo .


----------



## nestore

Buondì e grazie a tutti!!

Gentile donnina ruminante, ai miei alunni ho fatto il gesto corrispondente (le due mani, unite a mo' di preghiera, fatte ondeggiare su e giù) e con giri di parole ho spiegato la situazione. Non è stato semplicissimo, ma credo abbiano capito.
Le tue riflessioni sono interessanti e l'accezione che intendo io qui si avvicina decisamente di più a "Ma come si può?", dove il verbo "fare" non è espresso nel suo significato letterale. Resta da capire se in francese una frase del tipo "Mais comment peut-on (en arriver là)?" abbia una buona natura idiomatica e venga in effetti utilizzata.

Ai francofoni l'ardua sentenza



Nestore


----------



## matoupaschat

Solo adesso mi rendo conto del doppio accento (!?) che avevi indicato . E si tratta del verbo "farsi" nel significato di accadere, esatto ? E l'espressione sarà quasi l'antinomia di "Può darsi" ?


----------



## Ruminante

nestore said:


> Gentile donnina ruminante, ai miei alunni ho fatto il gesto corrispondente (le due mani, unite a mo' di preghiera, fatte ondeggiare su e giù) e con giri di parole ho spiegato la situazione. Non è stato semplicissimo, ma credo abbiano capito.


Gent.mo professor Nestore, la tua spiegazione figurata mi fa venire in mente l'espressione francese "Je t'en prie!" che proporrei di allacciare a quelle già proposte, ottenendo "je t'en prie ... c'est pas vrai'" o "c'est pas possible, je te prie"... oppure (aspettando conferma dagli amici francofoni) "Comment on peut, je te prie!".

Unendo queste due espressioni possiamo esprimere, usando le tue stesse parole, "l'amertume face à une situation ou un événement qui nous déplaisent, qui nous désarment. "Mais comment est-ce possible d'en arriver là?" e nello stesso tempo la preghiera che è raffigurata dal gesto che hai spiegato agli studenti. Io pero' non avrei pensato a quel gesto, ma piuttosto a dei pugni chiusi che sbattono sulla propria testa, per esprimere l'impossibilità di comprendere come si arrivi a tanto. Forse esistono tante tante sfumature per questa espressione!

Per Matou: dalla tua domanda penso di aver capito dove vuoi arrivare, posso anticiparti ...? Forse vuoi proporre "Comment est-ce que ça peut arriver !?"
Aspettando conferma dal Prof. Nestore, penso che "Ma come si fa" non c'entri con "accadere" ma che ci si riferisca semplicemente a una o piu' persone che hanno fatto o permesso qualcosa che non si capisce appunto come abbiano "fatto" a fare o permettere quella cosa...


----------



## Corsicum

Après consultation de quelques exemples sur Google il me semble qu’il y a presque autant de significations que de contextes différents en Italien comme en Français.
Il serait peut être utile de disposer de quelques contextes précis significatifs pour en faire la traduction.
Exemple d’un père qui consulte les mauvaises notes de son fils.
_« Tes notes sont encore catastrophiques ! c’est pas vrai ! » _
_« Tes notes sont encore catastrophiques ! mais que faire, que faire !….que faire. »_
_« Tes notes sont encore catastrophiques ! on ne sais plus que faire ! »_
_« Tes notes sont encore catastrophiques ! mais à quel saint doit-on se vouer ! »(_Ce serait mon choix de réponse)


----------



## Anaiss

Salve a tutti,


Ruminante said:


> Per Matou: dalla tua domanda penso di aver capito dove vuoi arrivare, posso anticiparti ...? Forse vuoi proporre "Comment est-ce que ça peut arriver !?"
> Aspettando conferma dal Prof. Nestore, penso che "Ma come si fa" non c'entri con "accadere" ma che ci si riferisca semplicemente a una o piu' persone che hanno fatto o permesso qualcosa che non si capisce appunto come abbiano "fatto" a fare o permettere quella cosa...


Concordo con Ruminante, e provo a dare il mio contributo, chissà che non sia di aiuto..
E' un'espressione ricca di sfumature e come diceva Nestore spesso indica la propria _indignazione_, spesso mista a _sorpresa_, come reazione a fatti giudicati negativamente (generalmente come _vergognosi _o addirittura _incresciosi_). Possibili sottintesi dell'espressione: 
Ma come si fa _(ad arrivare a tanto)/(a comportarsi in questo modo)_?

Forse un esempio pratico può tornare utile (Nestore, ritiro tutto se non coglie la sfumatura che intendi  ): 
(conversazione)
_"Ho telefonato all'avvocato due mesi fa e mi ha detto che avrebbe potuto sistemare la questione in una settimana.
Ho aspettato una decina di giorni, ma non ho ricevuto nessuna notizia. 
Allora ho richiamato e richiamato, ma niente, mi rispondeva sempre la segretaria con una scusa diversa ogni volta. 
Vuoi dirmi che in due mesi non trovi un momento per il sottoscritto? *Ma come si fa?!*"_


----------



## matoupaschat

Bentornata Anaiss,
Capiti a fagiolo . Cominciavo a disperare di capire il senso dell'espressione . Secondo me, nell'esempio che fai, la traduzione più probabile sarebbe "Mais enfin, c'est incroyable" o "C'est incroyable, ça !" o un'altra variazione sullo stesso tema, ce ne sono tante di possibili ! Tutto c'è, sia lo stupore che l'indignazione .


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie del benvenuto matoupaschat .

Mi sono accorta di un dettaglio a cui aveva fatto riferimento Nestore all'inizio, cioè che se il fatto viene ritenuto vergognoso per la sua ciclità si sottintende automaticamente "*Ancora*?/Un'altra volta? Com'è possibile? "

"E' stato bocciato per la terza volta. _Ma come si fa?_" = "_Com'è possibile? Di nuovo?_ "

Ma sono veramente delle sottigliezze, non si possono rendere al 100% purtroppo.

Ricordo ora una reazione indignata di una professoressa francese che suonava proprio come "Mais enfin, c'est incroyable": solo metà classe si era procurata il materiale per fare lezione quel giorno (ma come si fa?!  ).


----------



## nestore

Cari forumcoli, 
  vi ringrazio per il contributo. Ogni vostra proposta e riflessione mi è sembrata stimolante e mi ha convinto della ricchezza di sfumature di cui è decorata questa espressione e quindi dell’impossibilità di rendere tutto con esattezza.   

  In “ma come si fa!?”, in effetti, il verbo “fare” non c’entra con “accadere”. 

  E tu Anaiss, non ritirare nulla. Con il tuo icastico esempio, hai colto nel segno.
  Alla fine, quindi, “mais enfin, c’est incroyable!”, pronunciato con il tono giusto, mi sembra una delle possibilità azzeccate, mi par insomma che restituisca bene il senso che stavo cercando. Promosso!!!

  Matoupaschat, che gli ultimi tre quesiti da me proposti riguardino situazioni deprimenti è solo un caso, non preoccuparti. Sono un grande ottimista, io!!! 

  Al prossimo scambio!!!

  Abbracci primaverili (qui in Sicilia, dove mi trovo adesso, ci son 20 gradi )



Nestore


----------

